# XM Unveils Pioneer, Tao XM2go Portable Radios



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Latest Models Provide a Number of Accessories

XM Satellite Radio said Pioneer Electronics and Tao will offer the newest models of XM2go portable satellite radios (similar to the Delphi MyFi) that will ship in the spring of this year.

Each brand in the XM2go product line-up offers a compact, handheld XM receiver with a built-in XM antenna and rechargeable battery, plus a large number of accessories, including headphones, car cradle, home docking station, belt clip, remote control, and other components. The Pioneer and Tao XM2go radios are each expected to have a suggested retail price of $349.99.

Each XM2go model has its own unique look and feel. All of the XM2go brands allow users to enjoy XM Radio's Ultimate PlayList of 80,000 hours of fresh programming every month in two ways: A "live" listening mode and a time-shifting "memory" mode.

The live mode enables users to listen live to XM's commercial-free music channels and wide variety of premier news, sports, talk, entertainment, traffic and weather channels. The time-shifting memory mode - called "My XM" - allows users to store five hours or more of XM's outstanding content with the press of a button, even when the unit is not in use. In addition to displaying the names of artists and songs played on XM Radio, the XM2go products display stock quotes and sports scores chosen by the user.

http://www.skyretailer.com


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's pictures of the new models from XM, along with other headlines from CES

http://www.xmradio.com/ces/index.jsp


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Are they still planning on bringing out a kit to make the Roady2 portable?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The aftermarket portable kit for the Roady has been out for sometime now, but nothing has been said if/when the official one was supposed to come out.


----------

